# possible prop hack idea



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

This is on page 7 of the current Menards sales flier. might want to check into this if you live in a Menard's area


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

If anyone can get more specifics on this, and lives nearby one of these stores, please let me know. I'd like to know the size of the eyes and mouth, and whether the eyes are also animated.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I intend to go to my local store sometime this weekend. If no one beats me to it, I'll post an opinion or review or something.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

where can i find information on how to hack a prop? or is it more of like, figure it out yourself type thing?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Mike, you can start a new thread in the prop section, and ask specifically how to hack a certain item. No one needs to figure it out themselves around here, if someone knows an answer, they'll be glad to help.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I think I've seen a hack to it - google talking christmas tree hack...


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

IF it's the same tree....


----------



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

Could you just pull out the controller board and use a prop-1 or something to get the animations you want?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.kickthefog.com/talking_skull.htm - this might help


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I went and checked one of these out today, I would say no to it. I didn't buy one. The thing is pretty big, just for an idea, the eyes are about the size of a large lemon, I guess if you wanted to make a big face you might be able to use it. The eyes don't move, but the eye lids open and close. over all, it's just dorky.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Must be for a real christmas tree. Still, hacked into a large face prop might be interesting.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow.... that looks AMAZINGLY similar to the old Dougie Xmas tree!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Dreadnight said:


> Wow.... that looks AMAZINGLY similar to the old Dougie Xmas tree!


Yes...only BIGGER. It's for a real life size tree. I think you stick the apparatus in your exsiting tree to give it a "face".


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

An audio controled motion device for 15.95.... might be worth looking into. you could wear it on your chest. that would be fun.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I might keep my eye open for after x-mas clearance, but otherwise, I just don't like it, personal taste of course. It certainly has soem possibilities on the hand ofa creative person, and the price is right.


----------

